# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  This Amazing Trick Will Improve Your Hammer

## diyfixman

If you work a lot with your hammer you are going to discover an amazing trick that will make your life a lot easier! All you need is to watch this video to show you how to upgrade your simple hammer to a much more professional hammer.

----------

Seedtick (Jun 12, 2019)

----------


## ranald

Trying not to sound negative, I would not do that to my Plumb (or an Estwing) or my very old Ausie light hammer or even my knock around relatively new stanley (used on really rough work or when workingsomewhere where someone else might need it more than me as with my original Plumb). I do not see the point & if it were to start a drive of very small nails/tacs that would be different and fortunately those jobs are very seldom so using magnitised needle nosed pliars works for me.

I've seen a log of folk ( even carpenters) choke the hammer to about the length of that shortie which lengthens driving time due to the reduced power of the shorter length grip and in that softwood it really would not matter. 

Not for me but some might like the idea.

cheers

----------


## Crusty

I've had a pea size chunk of hammer head steel in my arm since '72 that was stopped by the bone and I elected to not have my bicep cut into for retrieval. There's no way that I would willingly introduce any sort of nick in the face edge of any hammer that I was going to use.

----------


## ranald

> I've had a pea size chunk of hammer head steel in my arm since '72 that was stopped by the bone and I elected to not have my bicep cut into for retrieval. There's no way that I would willingly introduce any sort of nick in the face edge of any hammer that I was going to use.



I've seen cheap hammers (& lump hammers esp) do that, but i seldom wear glasses while hammering except for removing slag etc. Guess I'm blazee about my ability to firmly centrally hit the nails and the quality of my kit.
What happens for you at airport security?

----------


## wizard69

This brings back memories!

When I was a wee little one I had gone along with my father to change a bucket on a large back hoe, just to watch really! I was standing more that 10 feet away probably closer to 15 feet, when I got hit in the finger by a chunk of metal that cam off the pin. Man did that bleed good.

A few years later in my early teen years I somehow put my hand through the garage door window. Again lots of blood so I taped the finger up and went about fixing the window. I had everything done including new glass and glazing compound before my father got home from work. I'm sure he noticed the new glass in the window and the kid with the bandaged up finger but he never said anything. What is funny or strange here is that in my hasted I didn't clean the wound as well as I probably should have and apparently a bit of glass go wedged stuck in the bone. It was around 30 (Thirty) years later that glass decided to work its way out. Went to the doctor to have it cut out as it worked its way to the surface.

In any event I'm pretty cautious about working with tools and having other people near by. It is pretty incredible how far shrapnel can travel and the raw energy from hammer strikes. Sometimes you feel like an ass trying to discourage observers but a lot of people just don't understand the risk.




> I've had a pea size chunk of hammer head steel in my arm since '72 that was stopped by the bone and I elected to not have my bicep cut into for retrieval. There's no way that I would willingly introduce any sort of nick in the face edge of any hammer that I was going to use.

----------


## pepi

Show us how it does with finishing nails 1 inch ?

----------

